# 400 ac in crawford co( ok who got it )



## ellaville hunter (Oct 14, 2007)

i have a friend that has 400 ac in crawford co. 1500 for just deer pm me and i can give u a #


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 14, 2007)

this is for deer only or any thing with fur


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that for the total property or just one person?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2007)

it is for the total all of it


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 15, 2007)

Where is it located in Crawford


----------



## Berryhill (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Braygun (Oct 15, 2007)

*400 ac*

pm sent


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 15, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2007)

who got it yall talk to me


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 15, 2007)

I pm-ed you again to receive the phone number contact info.  
Thanks.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 15, 2007)

i was asked to stop giveing out his number at 10 this morning


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 22, 2007)

is this still available


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 24, 2007)

Was told that some Florida folks leased it on the spot without looking at it, then flew up to see it right away.


----------



## Berryhill (Oct 26, 2007)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Was told that some Florida folks leased it on the spot without looking at it, then flew up to see it right away.



Not exactly Florida folks... but it's closed.


----------



## Bluechip (Nov 22, 2007)

Are the Fla. hunters working out.  If not please give me a call they're are only 2 of us, and were bowhunters.  We own a small tract already in Crawford with Cabin, and would like to know about it for next year.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 24, 2007)

So is this available for this year or next year either one.  I live in gA


----------

